# Is propolis tincture light sensitive?



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I am planning on making some propolis/alcohol tincture .
I ordered some clear one oz spritzer bottles, but a family member said something about perhaps sunlight would weaken it. Should I get brown bottles next time?
I figured I would just wrap the bottle with a big label if I needed to.
If I make queen juice tincture ( for bait hives!) is that light sensitive?
Thanks ... CE


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know but some of the classes I have take have said to use brown bottles.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

My recycled queens soak in a clear bottle but they sit in a cabinet for storage or in my pocket/tool pouch while I'm using them; they aren't exposed to much light. If an opportunity to purchase a brown bottle presented itself I'd purchase it but I'm not overly concerned. On a side note, having a single queen suspended in alcohol in a clear bottle is great for showing mentees and new beeks what they're physically going to be looking to identify later; a picture is worth a thousand words but a dead queen in a bottle is worth a "bunch" of pictures.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

brown bottles are traditionally used for medicinal solutions, so I follow suit with bottles for my propolis tincture. 
Both my 1000ml storage bottles and dropper bottles are brown (30ml and 60ml).

to your question: is there anything that is not light sensitive?


----------

